# Reopening Frank's Aq!?!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

You've seen Frank's Aq's stock, you have seen its price! Will you guys be happy if Frank reopen his store again?

Will you guys support Frank's Aq if he goes online???



We are planning to open a shop in Timmins, Ontario, it's approx 300km north of Sudbury.

I don't think you guys will be willing to travel 7 hours to visit the store, so online is the only option for GTAA members and for the rest of the Torontonian

What do you think? a survey for now! 

*Aq ~ Aquarium


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I was speaking with Frank last week, he said he's going to be working at a Garden Centre at Markham Rd and 16th. They are putting together an aquarium, and fish section. He said it will be in full flight by May.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I didnt think much of his last place. Nothing special just like the rest IMO 

No I won't be supporting frank online


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

No I wouldn't be. Frank caters to the planted tank and shrimp community for Markham. The customers go to him because he is a nice guy, gives good deals, and speaks chinese. 

He has already started moving to Kims. Most of the tanks are already set up. GO check it out.

Kims a nice owner as well. Her garden shop is very organized and they carry quality flowers and plants. Great place to visit if you are into ponds/plants/japanese bonsai. There are even some birds there to see for those who are into them.\

Frank might be closing his shop down on Kennedy but he will be at Kim's all the time. More space there for him.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Really depends on how much the shipping is. It all comes down to the prices.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

RevoBuda said:


> I was speaking with Frank last week, he said he's going to be working at a Garden Centre at Markham Rd and 16th. They are putting together an aquarium, and fish section. He said it will be in full flight by May.





brianc said:


> No I wouldn't be. Frank caters to the planted tank and shrimp community for Markham. The customers go to him because he is a nice guy, gives good deals, and speaks chinese.
> 
> He has already started moving to Kims. Most of the tanks are already set up. GO check it out.
> 
> Frank might be closing his shop down on Kennedy but he will be at Kim's all the time. More space there for him.


Reopening Frank's Aq will be after he work at Kims

We are still in the talks and nothing solid yet, just trying to figure out what to do with a store near Timmins and a 200,000G pond in the sub tropic area


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Just wondering, why Timmins? It's in the middle of nowhere. Won't you guys get depressed with nothing around lol?


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

chirp, chirp...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Just wondering, why Timmins? It's in the middle of nowhere. Won't you guys get depressed with nothing around lol?


I echo this statement, is the aquarium hobby even big up in Timmins? what's the point of opening a store there even if the rent is cheap if all the customers wants is guppies from petsmart if they even have a petsmart up there. And a lot of hobbyist here don't even like ordering stuff from ebay let alone order fish/shrimp/plants. I googled street viewed downtown Timmins err ya not visiting there.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

coldmantis said:


> I echo this statement, is the aquarium hobby even big up in Timmins? what's the point of opening a store there even if the rent is cheap if all the customers wants is guppies from petsmart if they even have a petsmart up there. And a lot of hobbyist here don't even like ordering stuff from ebay let alone order fish/shrimp/plants. I googled street viewed downtown Timmins err ya not visiting there.


To add to that, the market for fish hobby is not that big in Canada already. There is only 2.6 million people in the Toronto (comparing with stats of other cities around the world on wiki, it is seriously nothing). I know you are not going for big business, but Toronto has a small population already, moving it to Timmins will probably not makes things better.

In addition, shipping service in Canada is super over-priced and it sucks. Most people will not prefer their stuff shipped.

If it's plants or equipment, maybe. If it's live stock, probably not.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Reopening Frank's Aq will be after he work at Kims
> 
> We are still in the talks and nothing solid yet, just trying to figure out what to do with a store near Timmins and a 200,000G pond in the sub tropic area


Its not a conflict of interest working at kims fish dept and have his own fish shop on the side somewhere.. or diff stock maybe...


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

On Tuesday last week I headed up to Franks on Kennedy after my physio appt at about 6:45 I decided to call him. I got him on his cel and he said he closes at 6:30. I was a little disappointed and said I live in Mississauga and I won't be in the area for two weeks until my next appt. He kindly offered to re-open the shop for me at 7:00 after he finishes his dinner. 
I thought it very nice of him to offer and do this for some fish enthusiast he doesn't even know. 
I also had dinner at Yang's(it was gooood) across from his shop and when I finished I went over to see Frank. 

VERY NICE PERSON THIS FRANK GUY. 

I'm not even Chinese! He was awesome and extremely helpful. I ended up grabbing almost 20 shrimp including 7 Crystal Black Shrimp S+ Grade, a few plants and accessories. 

Thanks very much Frank. A kind act indeed. I appreciated it very much.

Scott


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Just wondering, why Timmins? It's in the middle of nowhere. Won't you guys get depressed with nothing around lol?


no competitors


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL

open a store in sault ste marie

at least then you'll be near the american border


----------



## walleye (Oct 27, 2010)

open the store near the border so you can do business on both sides.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> LOL
> 
> open a store in sault ste marie
> 
> at least then you'll be near the american border


It's more than just a shrimp shop ^^

just like the show "Gold Rush Alaska"... "Gold Rush Timmins", nah, but it will have another purpose ^^


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> no competitors


Might be a reason for no competitors  no customers up there either.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

If it's an online store, the location doesn't matter too much unless you also take walkin customers. Most people go for online stores if the price is better after shipping cost added in. If you can achieve that, you can have your store next to Santa Claus so you get the first present on Christmas day.

I go to Frank's very often, I live just 3 min walk to where he lives, and right in the middle of his old and new place. I think what makes Frank special is his knowledge and willingness to share it with anyone. That's not something I can get from an online store. I find that he cares more about you get what you're looking for (not necessarily something that costs you) than making a profit. That's probably why he is now out of the business, good thing for me is I still can go see him as it's a 3 minutes drive for me ;-)

Seriously, LFS owners like him aren't easy to find nowadays. Hope that doesn't change (too much) after he starts to work at Kim's.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes agree but on the west side/Mississauga we have Cam Aquatic, owner Cam, a very nice guy to deal with. But its sad he too will be closing end of this month and do online


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> I go to Frank's very often, I live just 3 min walk to where he lives, and right in the middle of his old and new place. I think what makes Frank special is his knowledge and willingness to share it with anyone. That's not something I can get from an online store. I find that he cares more about you get what you're looking for (not necessarily something that costs you) than making a profit. .


That's easy, we can always set up a ventrillo or teamspeak section for people needing real time help


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you really serious in opening a business in Timmies? Your cost of stocking may be higher than GTA too. But anyway, I'll definitely buy from you if your price is the lowest ;-)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*franks*

ever since i have started on gta site a few years not , i have hearrd of franks opening and closing several clear sales and then he is still in business .i have been to franks very nice guy , helpfull and great prices .
but i dont agree with indecisiveness , and again it is his business to do what he wants with , but in my opinion way up there it may work but may not , unless frank was gonna move up there for a reason then he has th epower to make it work but jsut to move up there for opening a store not sure about that ,just my two sense worth .
good luck frank if thats what u are plannign 
cheers


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't understand. What does your online store have to do with Frank's?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

solarz said:


> I don't understand. What does your online store have to do with Frank's?


He is going to be our business partner


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been reading these posts lately and have to agree with some of the other people on here. I too know Frank! Yes he is a very nice guy, knowledgeable and friendly.

However over the last 2 years since I have known him, he has told me and my Husband several times when we have visited the store (and purchased from him)that he is closing on a certain date and it came and went and never happened 

I am also in the business of supplying GTA with fish/shrimps etc, and have had to make the drive from Burlington to Markham (over 100 miles return) in my leased vehicle to deliver fish/shrimps to customers who just would NOT drive out to me!

I give good service/great quality and I am friendly and knowledgeable too, but it didn't matter that I lived out in the East end of the City, no one wanted to drive out to get good deals on my products, so how does Frank moving to another place/business going to make any difference????

Either he is going to make money staying where he is, or he isn't.....telling people continually he is closing seems to me a last ditch effort to up his sales...he knows people will come to see what he has left/available, and probably buy something...good deal, maybe, but for him also 

Funnily enough he always seems to have stock of stuff so either he is continually ordering in new stock or he's just trying to grab as much sales as he can by telling people he doesn't have much left.

You would have thought he'd have sold out ALL of his shrimps by NOW? Yet everytime I read this post, someone has gotten more shrimps/fish from him....is there a revolving door somewhere that these things keep appearing from?

I can safely say that on-line sales of fish/shrimps etc is NOT an easy way to go.
I KNOW this from experience! One of the reasons I gave up bringing in shrimp for GTA members, because no one wants to go anywhere other than* local *to get their stock!

Buying on line and shipping just puts the price of the fish/shrimp up...more possible DOA's too, so end result....NO SALES! NO BUSINESS!

If Frank can work for someone else and bring them the customers, and make himself some money in the bargain without the overhead costs of running a storefront, then I think that is his best option! Just my two cents, one business person to another!


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Iv been up to timmins and even sudbury to visit family and freinds. It doesnt seem to be a fish freindly place up there so I can see one of thwo things happening. Either a flop or it would open up the hobby up there and hed do very well. How ever he would have to carry more fish since I dont really see shrimp taking off up there. Buddy of mine tried to keep fish up there and says the only place to purchase is a petsmart.. which we all know isnt very good lol. On a side note I dont see the tap water quality being very good. With all the mines and acid rain over the years ( and even the small amount currently) it would take a toll on it no?

Like I said it could go both ways if he heads up there. Best of luck tho!
Id prob support the online tho


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Big fat lies*



bigfishy said:


> You've seen Frank's Aq's stock, you have seen its price! Will you guys be happy if Frank reopen his store again?
> 
> Will you guys support Frank's Aq if he goes online???
> 
> ...


Alex, Bigfishy, why are you using Frank's Aquarium's name? I called Frank himself and he told me himself he is not opening anything else anywhere else PERIOD.

So this is complete bs, why are you using other people's names to boost your own rep? That is not moral nor ethical in business. Even frank does not know where this rumor is coming from? I just called him when i read this to confirm.

He also said he is not being anyone else's business partner as you stated, that he will be your business partner? He is currently employed @ kim's nature place running the fish section. Frank has no longer any investment, partnership, of any business of any sort except his commitment to Kim's as an EMPLOYEE.

As a friend of Frank's For 10 + years, I know frank. And if anyone here knows Kim, do you think Kim will allow her own employee to Partner up with another company that will be in direct competition with her own business? I do not think so.

But hey, all the power to you if you do start an online company in TIMMINS. But this LIE has to stop.

Frank JUST said on the phone he knows what is going here, and he doesn't care, cause he is done with this business and will not have anything further to do with opening a new shop here or there, or anywhere. this is just a big rumor.

I personally do not think that customers will be happy when they find out that someone is using frank's name just to attract them nor will be happy when they find out frank has nothing to do with anything mention in this thread.

Lying to potential customers is not ethical. #1 they are not stupid, and #2 once they find out that your willing to hide and make stuff up just to try and make money off of them they are not going to trust you.
Why would anyone want to buy anything from someone who trying to scam them?
If you lie to them about this, then what else do you think they will be thinking your lying about?

If you want to start a business then start it out right, people will pay for good customer service, relations, and someone who they can trust, if you are consistent with those things, no one will care what name the place is under. 
But if you keep doing what you are doing, and don't do these things it will end up blowing up in your face.

All the power to you in starting a business venture.

Tommy


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

^ +1

I agree, there are many LFS in Toronto and many of them have established a reputable name without using someone's name as an endorsement. I think its only ethical, let alone respectable, to say that Person X is your business partner if in fact person X confirms it.
I do not know Frank for 10 + years but I i can easily say he was helping me greatly in my early days of fish keeping. From breeding tips to fish profiles and to disease curing, Frank has helped me greatly throughout the years. After school I would occasionally go to his store just to see how he is, even if I am not purchasing anything. 
Now that Frank is out of the business, and is working under someone else, I think the best kind of "promotion" Frank deserves is for us to visit Kim's Nature. Even if I am spending my money on Kim's stock, I know that a portion of that goes to someone who has helped me a lot in my fish keeping hobby. I think i can speak for everyone that Frank does not deserve to be taken advantage of and that he still deserves our sincere support for his new endeavours.

Alex, I too wish you the best in your new business venture because this mentality of ethics is highly questionable as a potential retailer.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

mr_bako said:


> Alex, Bigfishy, why are you using Frank's Aquarium's name? I called Frank himself and he told me himself he is not opening anything else anywhere else PERIOD.
> 
> So this is complete bs, why are you using other people's names to boost your own rep? That is not moral nor ethical in business. Even frank does not know where this rumor is coming from? I just called him when i read this to confirm.
> 
> ...


I already talked to him months before you even phone him today!  How many secrets do you think he is keeping from you? .

Why are you accusing me that I am lying? Is Frank telling you the complete truth? Do you think Frank trusted you these days? LOL! Think about it! 

I can't lie about Frank's existence if I am going to setup an ventrillo or teamspeak service! 

Aren't you scare that I am going to steal you away your customers?

How about let's tell everybody your future plan! :O

You took over 200+ shrimps at cost from Kim's Nature and setup dozen of tanks in your basement (free tanks and free RO water from FRANK) Don't tell me your keeping all of them, that's something I don't believe! Soon enough, you will start importing shrimps from Frank's wholesaler and start a basement operation.

A basement operation is good, but don't you think that will hurt Kim's Nature too? 

Timmins is FAR FAR away from any fish store, I don't think that will hurt Kim's at all... but if you say about the internet, your selling shrimps online too and far cheaper than what Kim sell) Your hurting Kim's at this MOMENT! 

You can stop the BS too! Frank, Kim and me knows where you get the shrimps from too!

Your just a hypocrite  If you say I am wrong to the above, then how would you know I am not speaking the truth? Afterall, we both work for Frank for a significant of time. You might know about Frank, but how much do you know about me? or how good the relationship between me and FRANK?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

YourNoob said:


> ^ +1
> 
> I agree, there are many LFS in Toronto and many of them have established a reputable name without using someone's name as an endorsement. I think its only ethical, let alone respectable, to say that Person X is your business partner if in fact person X confirms it.
> I do not know Frank for 10 + years but I i can easily say he was helping me greatly in my early days of fish keeping. From breeding tips to fish profiles and to disease curing, Frank has helped me greatly throughout the years. After school I would occasionally go to his store just to see how he is, even if I am not purchasing anything.
> ...


To answer this, I wouldn't even venture into the shrimp & fish business without Frank.

Me and a friend saw Frank's potiential, that's why we have been discussing about this.

In my previous post, I stated this only act as a survey, the real thing won't happen if we don't even have enough good feedback from GTAA and other websites.

But if this store is going to happen,* I guarantee Frank will be there! I can even house him in Timmins too!*


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Im not going to defend anyone but Frank here. 

I dont think this conversation is staying as a mature discussion and is escalating to no where. Obviously, bigfishy you are standing by the fact that Frank will be in cooperation with you and the details of your partnership with him will not be disclosed. I can respect that, since I dont expect Coca Cola to tell me their secret recipe, but Coca cola acknowledges there IS a secret recipe (it exists). 

There is my story of this, bigfishy's story, chefbako's story, and then there is the truth...and I highly believe it to be Frank's story. 
I just got off the phone with Frank myself, and he simply stated "as of 2 days ago, ive been getting many calls regarding this same topic. I also don't know where this rumour is coming from. Im done with any kind of ventures and I am staying as an employee."
Alex, you are insisting that Frank will support your business and will physically be there (since you would house him there). Frank is saying he is done with all sorts of business ventures and all the allegations are rumours (not true). Somewhere in the middle, there is a gap and these two stories do not meet.
I dont think we expect bigfishy to disclose his business strategies because that would hurt his business. But Frank is stating that there are no business ventures of any sort for him now. 
If bigfishy can guarantee Frank to be there, then I would expect Frank to tell us that he will be there himself. 

If Frank does end up stimulating your new venture, kudos to you and more importantly Frank. If you are able to house him in timmins, then I commend you for being able to do this. But for the past year, he has been insisting that he is fully finished. 
Now I personally am not trying to smack talk anyone here, But it hurts me personally when it appears that a subject seems to be taking advantage of Frank. If it was not for Frank's generosity and kindness to aid, I would not be posting this right now because I would have quit the hobby.


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Furthermore, I think the true potential we all should be focusing on is Frank's potential to do whatever he wishes. 
He has had a real rough 3 years and if he would still want to venture into a partnership then so be it. Im not quite sure what your definition of a partnership is, whether its a financial collaboration or him sitting as your adviser unless he gets free money as an adviser; this makes me think your definition of a partnership involves him contributing capital to have some equity stake in your buisness. He was not making that great of a living while at Kennedy, but now he is making a stable living as an employee.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

These things doesn't happen overnight 

but think about this way "yournoob", if he say yes, then it will hurt his new job in May
and if he say no, then my comments are contradicting, so... you know what he's going to say...

anyway, I made this post too early, but I still want the result for my proposal 

2013, 2014... almost there


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Unless there's a growing aqua hobby up there, I feel like it's a risky venture. I don't know about my fellow hobbyists, but I find the only reason anyone would pay for shipping is if the product being sold is significantly cheaper than local sources or can't be bought anywhere else. If you want to include the Toronto hobby in your marketshare, I feel the only way to truly succeed is to do what sugerglidder does and visit once in a while.

I'd love to support a Frank's Aquarium Online as I find Frank much more knowledgeable about anything in the aquarium/shrimp hobby compared to some idiots I've had to deal with at larger pet stores which I won't name off, but I'm a poor student and the better deal has to win for me, even to the point of buying from the US and picking it up if need be.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> These things doesn't happen overnight
> 
> but think about this way "yournoob", if he say yes, then it will hurt his new job in May
> and if he say no, then my comments are contradicting, so... you know what he's going to say...
> ...


So you're saying Frank has secret plans with you to start this venture, but if he admits this he jeopardizes his new job, and yet you started this thread?

Poor Frank. He finally retires from managing an lfs in today's environment, yet still has this BS going on. Good grief.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*hello*

I was never looking for a petty childish argument with you on this matter. I was stating what I heard directly from Frank and that was all. You insisted I take it further, so here is all that you are going to get. I've got my own business to focus on, Good luck to you.

I do not know how many secrets Frank is keeping from me, but I do know that Frank values our friendship. This is why as a friend Frank has supported me in opening my own business venture but allowing me access to fish tanks, RO water, and even shrimp.
Why are you taking a personal attack on me and calling me a hypocrite and taking all these things that are not even relevant to any of this and trying to divert what the real problem in this tread is. I will address every issue you have pointed out by the way just so that everyone knows that I myself am not hiding anything, never was, and that Frank, Kim and my customers already know what I am doing and what I am up to.

THE POINT of my last post is that We, because it is not only me anymore have contacted Frank and asked him if he is doing it and he has said NO. Even if he did agree to you earlier, or he agreed to you in secret, or whatever happened he has told us "NO, it's a rumour and Has no idea where it came from." It has come out of his mouth, and that's what HE WANTS people to know. In respect to Frank and what He wants people to know WHY are you contradicting him, and even worse why are you telling us that he's keeping things from us, etc. as his customers and friends.

We learn to trust people -What you are saying right now is that your words are true which contradicts franks and that in fact, FRANK is now the person who's lying and keeping things from us.

Do you think a person like Frank who highly values friendship, integrity and loyalty to his customers would want to keep secrets like that from them - the people who trust him buy from him and make him money? I personally don't think frank would but that's just me and my view of what kind of person he is. If you are saying he isn't the above by stating that he's lying and hiding things from us, and that IS what you are saying, then ok, it might be true. I've only known him for 10+ years, people can grow, change, etc. 
Whether he agreed to do what you are saying one way or another or not, It aggravates me that you would go against what he is directly saying to us right now - Whether it be a lie or secret on his part or not. If he is partnering with you and doesn't want people to know yet, why are you telling people anyways? That still in itself isn't ethical.

Now that I've got my point across I can address, the Personal Attacks you have pulled up in your post.
The 200+ shrimp you state I "took" from Kim's is not entirely true. I in fact ORDERED separately my own order of shrimp from the same supplier but the supplier was not able at that time to fulfill the quantity that was ordered theirfore only one box arrived with both of our orders, that's why I had to "take" 170 crystal reds and tigers combined from Kim. I never told anyone I am keeping all these shrimp to myself, and Frank KNOWS my plan and supports it 100%, why else would he have offered to help and provide RO water and Tanks? You do not know what I have done for Frank before you've met him and do not know the extent of our friendship.
And Yes I already have been selling shrimps and plants in direct competition to Kim's Nature. Kim knows, so does Frank, and isn't life full of competition? If you are not competing for the same education, same job, as someone else, aren't all business meant to compete with each other?

And Yes I already have been selling shrimps and plants from my basement in direct competition to Kim's Nature. And in reply in your question of am i scared of you taking my customers? No, because in the end, my goal is to provide good quality products, livestock and services, excellent customer service and support, and build a customer base that is based on friendship, trust, Loyalty and the common goal of improving our tanks and growing our community as a whole. I have high standards, strong moral ethic and I am not afraid to tell my customers the truth, good or bad so I can keep that trust and I can move forward with them as a community. I will always have competitors whether it be you, kim , Big Al's and Lucky's etc. And so will you, and them. It's a fact in business, that there will always be competitors like it or not. Whomever provides the best service for their customers' needs will always rise out on top, so as long as I am striving for the best for my customers and putting them first I don't have to worry about anything or anyone else as long as I do doing what is ethical.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Damn......

I don't even like to talk about what I ate. You guys are airing out some filthy laundry on a Public Forum

Close the thread already it's turned sour

You have guys writing full out novels in it lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

mr_bako said:


> I was never looking for a petty childish argument with you on this matter. I was stating what I heard directly from Frank and that was all. You insisted I take it further, so here is all that you are going to get. I've got my own business to focus on, Good luck to you.
> 
> I do not know how many secrets Frank is keeping from me, but I do know that Frank values our friendship. This is why as a friend Frank has supported me in opening my own business venture but allowing me access to fish tanks, RO water, and even shrimp.
> Why are you taking a personal attack on me and calling me a hypocrite and taking all these things that are not even relevant to any of this and trying to divert what the real problem in this tread is. I will address every issue you have pointed out by the way just so that everyone knows that I myself am not hiding anything, never was, and that Frank, Kim and my customers already know what I am doing and what I am up to.
> ...


This thread wouldve just slip under everyone's nose but you have to bought it up and calling me a liar :O

I know every details of how you met, and what he has done for you, so no point of getting into it.

He is just trying to help us out to get back on our feet, even if I ask for the tanks and water, he would've done the same. Do you see the point? If I said I will open a store in a year or two, he would've done the same to me as to you! Your statement just supported to my thread :O and your just making this issue even worst.

#1 I don't have a store
#2 this is just a survey, if it's doable, we move forward
#3 this has nothing to do with his new job

Your selling shrimps and the stuff because your just trying to drive out Frank @ Kims by selling the same products from the same supplier.

Your able to do this because your doing a basement operation and you don't have a store upfront. You don't have to pay for rent and etc and etc, hence the lower cost of shrimps. Althou Frank is supporting you by helping, your just stabbing him in the back.

Now do you understand why big company like HAGEN, STAR and etc doesn't do basement operation???

Your goal in the end is just to put Kim's out of business

Cause people will just goto your cheaper good quality shrimp place than to an expensive higher cost shop (when the shrimps came from the same place and your trying to eat Frank's up cause of his kindness)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah i'd have to agree that the thread should be closed and deleted. You guys should meet up at a Tim Horton's and talk it over with some donuts and coffee


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Yeah i'd have to agree that the thread should be closed and deleted. You guys should meet up at a Tim Horton's and talk it over with some donuts and coffee


I totally agree with you, I was trying to be diplomatic and share a truth that I heard directly from Frank's mouth. I believe and trust in Frank would not BS me.

Am I being hated for being honest?

I was not looking to personally attack anyone, as what is happening to me now.

Tommy


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

You attacked me first...

just triggering back a defense mechanism 

Just to prove I am not lying of your little operation  It is not attacking you, just telling EVERYBODY the *TRUTH* of your store! 

If we put this on a trial.... hmmmmm.... .....


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*hello*



bigfishy said:


> You attacked me first...
> 
> just triggering back a defense mechanism
> 
> ...


Look here Alex,

I never set out to attack you. I was trying to stating the TRUTH from what I heard direct from Frank's mouth, but you keep on attacking me and my operation.

*Why is that?*

I never set out using other people's name or lying to my customers.

Since you know all of my "agenda" of who I am trying to stab in the back and run out of business. Its funny how you state all this without even knowing me. You must be psychic, maybe you should get your facts straight.

Thank you all for putting up with this BS, I am sorry for dragging this on. 
But i will not let my reputation be tarnished by false accusations and deceit. 
I openly will answer all questions with the full truth to anyone who asks me.

I even have good review from people who have purchased shrimp from me from ENGLAND, U.K. So I have nothing to hide from anybody regarding my operation.

QUOTE FROM FRANK

"This is just a rumor and I have no idea who started this"


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am not going to argue of whose right and whose wrong anymore or we are just going to put up a show for other memebers

Need to sleep and finish my wizard world duty tomorrow! 

Good night!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> I am not going to argue of whose right and whose wrong anymore or we are just going to put up a show for other memebers
> 
> Need to sleep and finish my wizard world duty tomorrow!
> 
> Good night!


 Hope you guys had a good sleep
Thanks to bigfishy , i`m now aware of MR Bako stock availability for good quality stock, customer service & good prices, what great marketing for Mr.Bako
Mr.Bako , can you please PM me your contact information so i can file it for whenever i visit TO i can check out your stock with my friends.
Regards


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Bigfishy, I am unsure of what is truth and I do not want to have to get on the phone to start figuring all this out.

You cannot go on a public forum, state something like it is a fact when you said yourself it is not. You can get into some large legal issues. If the person you had been talking about indeed lost his job because of some rumor you could be in a lot of trouble.

I will ask that this topic does not come up on this website again or you will find your membership here in question. If I see another post started again because this one has been closed I will suspend you and anyone else.

If anyone has any questions about franks future I would suggest you give him a call, gossip behind his back is unfair and hurtful.

I do apologize for the delay in closing this thread, I did not think it would mutate into something like this.


----------

